# 6.4l powerstroke programmer?



## divingmatt (Dec 7, 2008)

Any of yall running a chip or programmer on the 6.4l? looking for some thing on the mild side that i dont have to remove my DPF. Thanx!


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

this is a good site on Ford PSD's
http://www.powerstroke.org/index.php

Don't let anyone BS you into believing they void your warranty.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

If you are going to do anything, remove the DPF. If you don't want to take DPF out, leave it stock. Removing DPF and programming makes it a whole new truck fuel mileage, power, etc, etc. It went from the worst diesel Iv'e owned to by far the best.

AND - I had to take it in for some warranty with the a/c and had it all back to stock in just under an hour.

I use Innovative Diesel.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

if your gonna do a chip or anything you really need to remove the dpf , i got a sct programmer with the cat/dpf delete for $850. but if ya really want to leave the dpf on then i would look at superchips or buy a programmer that has the dpf delete tunes already installed on it so if ya decide to remove the dpf then all ya got to do is buy the delete pipe

try ...........

http://www.hsperformance.com/

http://www.hsperformance.com/

i called the guys at http://www.dpfdeletekits.com/ and they were very helpful


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Call this guy. He is up on the Northside of town.

http://performancetruckproducts.com/

His name is Nate... He will get you fixed up.

H&S XRT pro is the easy way to go...


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Just from experiance I had the duramax 6.6 and the powerstroke 6.0 and the cummings 5.9. Everyone of these trucks were great, UNTILL i started screwing with them. As soon as I added chips or programmers to these trucks I had nothing but problems out of them. I had hell getting any warranty work done because the problems were consistent with adding horse power to the vehicles.The CPU as I was told from the dealers record the max HP put out over the time the vehicle is driven. If the dealer sees 380hp avereage when its supposed to be 320hp they tend to raise quiestions. The average repairs on any of these diesels run around 2500.00 and up( I know I had to pay 15k for a new motor for my 6.0!). My new 6.4 has over 100k miles with zero problems this far. I have a 200k mile warranty through ford and will not do anything that may or may not void this warranty. Do what you want but keep in mind that the dealers look for any reason to no foot the repair bill. The truck I had the least problems out of with the programmer was the dodge cummings but man it was a turd trying to haul any big trailers.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

offshorefanatic said:


> Just from experiance I had the duramax 6.6 and the powerstroke 6.0 and the cummings 5.9. Everyone of these trucks were great, UNTILL i started screwing with them. As soon as I added chips or programmers to these trucks I had nothing but problems out of them. I had hell getting any warranty work done because the problems were consistent with adding horse power to the vehicles.The CPU as I was told from the dealers record the max HP put out over the time the vehicle is driven. If the dealer sees 380hp avereage when its supposed to be 320hp they tend to raise quiestions. The average repairs on any of these diesels run around 2500.00 and up( I know I had to pay 15k for a new motor for my 6.0!). My new 6.4 has over 100k miles with zero problems this far. I have a 200k mile warranty through ford and will not do anything that may or may not void this warranty. Do what you want but keep in mind that the dealers look for any reason to no foot the repair bill. The truck I had the least problems out of with the programmer was the dodge cummings but man it was a turd trying to haul any big trailers.


I have seen many replies just like this all over the place. Doing your homework before you do anything to your truck is key here.

Since my first duramax up to my third Ford now, all tuned, all high hp daily drivers and no issues (other than minor stuff). Never had any warranty issues getting vehicles worked on, only had to remove stuff off one truck to have repairs done (dealer suggested it since the area rep would come verify work and they didn't want him to see the aftermarket stuff) and other than that, you just have to know what you are doing to your truck and how it will affect things when adding power.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

So how do you get your truck inspected after doing a DPF delete?


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

well one way is if ya know the right shop to go to and they dont care or you put your dpf back on , it only takes about 30 min to take the delete pipe off and reinstall the dpf


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I decided to keep my 6.4 and want to get the most out of it. I was told a dpf delete and tuner will make it a 300k truck and reap the HP gains and ful savings all at once. The only thing holding me back is getting legal inspections etc. Maybe if it was easy putting it back stock is a good way to go.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

BATWING said:


> I decided to keep my 6.4 and want to get the most out of it. I was told a dpf delete and tuner will make it a 300k truck and reap the HP gains and ful savings all at once. The only thing holding me back is getting legal inspections etc. Maybe if it was easy putting it back stock is a good way to go.


I don't think you need one for inspections, just to build one. Most see a diesel and figure safety inspection. Mine cost $13.50 or it did last May anyway.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I just take mine to the dealer and have them inspect it. They only do a safety inspection anyway, at least where I go. Never even look under the truck.


----------



## Specxican (May 17, 2010)

Know some guys who run spartan and love it Im still looking in to it let us know what you get


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Remove DPF and put in delete pipe then add intake and tuning of your choice (I use Innovative Diesel now but other good options too), and you will love your truck. The 6.4 is unbelievably good when the emmisiions **** is removed and disabled.

Like someone else said, can have back to stock in an hour max if you need to.

Anyone around Houston that wants to go for a spin in mine with a tune it, just let me know.


----------



## Capt. Ed Paris (Jan 27, 2009)

Spartan all the way! You won't be disappointed and the only problem is keeping your foot out of it when next to the other brands of trucks


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I did the H&S DPF delete at 100k on my 6.4 have 115k miles now and its the best thing i have done. I talked to my service manager about this ( they have worked on the truck since day one) and he told me if it was him he would do it. mixing oil and diesel for the regen process is bad for the engine. I run the hot setting 24/7 and love it went from about 280 miles per tank to almost 400 miles per tank. EGR delete with wastegate and ladder bars are next. I wish i would of deleted the DPF sooner. this truck is bad to the bone, better mileage and smokes these rice burners running around houston. talk to philip at powerstroke magic by the horse track he knows his stuff.

The reason i decided to go with H&S is bc of the switch on the fly. With Spartan you have to load tunes and that takes some time. 

Some people say that you will have nothing but problems if you tune your truck. I researched this for a year before i went with H&S black max and love it.

hope this helps! good luck


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you still looking for a programmer for your truck? I just sold my truck and have the edge programmer and also a afe cold air intake for a 08-10 6.4l let me know if your interested I'll sell for 1/2 what I paid


----------



## AssaultTheSalt (Mar 10, 2011)

If you want all your can get out of the Ford 6.4L, do the delete and and H&S Programmer. Having your truck inspected is not a problem. They do not even look at that stuff in TX, other states yes. 

All the DPF delete kits are bolt on and can be switch back within an hour if your need it. 

If you want to buy one or need some help let me know. I sell Aftermarket Truck Parts and we have a Repair Shop as well.


----------

